# World's smallest frog discovered?



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

BBC News - World's smallest frog discovered


----------



## snake5891 (Dec 10, 2009)

Is it bad that I'd really like to have some?


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

I hope not, because that was my first thought.



snake5891 said:


> Is it bad that I'd really like to have some?


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Better put your spring cultures into overdrive....


----------



## snake5891 (Dec 10, 2009)

It said they had discovered another slightly larger (but still miniscule) relative. Perhaps that one would be much easier to raise.


----------

